# Dojo / Weather Loach "Slime"?



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

During a recent visit to a local pet store, I saw my first dojo loaches. I quickly fell in love with the playful antics of these guys, and purchased 4 of them. The next day, I went back and got 2 more. They have quickly become one of my favorites.

They currently reside in a 40 gallon breeder tank. Soon after I got them, I started noticing these "globs" of a milky white substance floating in the tank. Yesterday, I happened to look inside my filter (Aquaclear 110), and discovered that there was quite a buildup of this mystery substance inside. I've never seen anything like this with my other fish.

I've googled the subject, and some people claim dojos shed their skin and/or slime coat. Another thought is that it might be something they are passing out in their waste.

Just wondering if anybody here might be able to shed some light on what this is? Also, I'd be interested in hearing any experiences/tips from others who have kept dojos.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

water changes will help....i have had a golden dojo loach for about 4 or 5 years...probably 7-8 inches long now...,very active and amusing to watch...almost indestructible....i think i'll buy 5 or 6 of them and see about breeding them...should be interesting...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably just a protective coating from disease. Unless it's A LOT of slime coming off, it probably isn't something to worry about.


----------

